# Worker shocked; falls off scaffolding



## taznleo1 (Jul 22, 2004)

This doesn't have anything to do with trees, he was putting siding on a house, but I thought you guys would be interested. 

I wished they would have put up a picture of the area. This guy had scaffolding beside 3 high power electric lines. By the TV News, it looked no farther than 5 feet between the house and the wires. 

Richmond Times-Dispatch Jul 22, 2004 


A worker putting up scaffolding at a home and its adjacent garage at Thompson Street and Monument Avenue came in contact with an electrical wire and fell about 25 feet yesterday afternoon.

The man, whose name has not been released, was being treated at VCU Medical Center for life-threatening injuries because of electrical shock and the fall, said Richmond Fire Lt. Keith Vida.

The incident occurred about 3:45 p.m.

The man is a contractor and was on the scaffolding when he came in contact with the wire, Vida said. He then fell to the concrete driveway below.


----------



## Crofter (Jul 22, 2004)

I wonder if he touched the wire with one of the braces. It doesnt take much of a shock to throw you off balance. Being tied off might have saved him the fall injuries anyway.

Frank


----------



## taznleo1 (Jul 23, 2004)

There was a update in the news last night. He is in critical condition. But he will make it. They just briefly stated that he touched the wires with a "Pole"?? I don't know what he would be doing up there with a pole, unless he was adding to the scaffoling.


----------

